# Whats camshaft S or P?



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im reading rebuild Pon V-8s by Rocky and in the back section is V-8 facts says the cam in engines is P or S anyone know what it means theres several other I looked throughout the book no definition.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Factory Pontiac cams have an identifying stamp on them. As I recall (if my sputtering memory can be trusted), it's on the front face behind the timing gear. The P or S refers to that stamp. 

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Droach6498 said:


> Im reading rebuild Pon V-8s by Rocky and in the back section is V-8 facts says the cam in engines is P or S anyone know what it means theres several other I looked throughout the book no definition.


Here is a chary of factory cams. Note each cam has a corresponding letter code that is typically stamped (but not always) on the nose of the cam as *BearGFR* pointed out, but more often, the last 3-digit number of the cam's part number is cited, such as "067", "068", "041".


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Here is a chary of factory cams. Note each cam has a corresponding letter code that is typically stamped (but not always) on the nose of the cam as *BearGFR* pointed out, but more often, the last 3-digit number of the cam's part number is cited, such as "067", "068", "041".
> 
> View attachment 141417


OK this makes it clear, I will check mine when I get there. If you dont mind after I take my engine apart I could use some help on the parts I need to install. I know I know, " what do you want to accomplish". My answer to that is the engine currently is rated around 350 hp maybe a little more or less. Im thinking somewhere around 400 or a bit above is a good target. I removed the valve covers and knowing this car sat for some time I wasnt really surprised to see alot of crud inside or on the heads, and it drips oil. It just needs a do over. Its basically a RA III engine I think its a good engine. Thats said a nice car that doesnt need 105 octane weekend drive that has some giddyup. all these number 232/280 can be really confusing. I can go on and on but I think you get my message. I need some expert in put, I do read Rocky Rs book, watch videos etc they help but they dont say I would install these pistons with this cam and etc. Your quick responses are wonderful.
Thanks fellas DR


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Always feel free to ask questions here. We've all had to start somewhere. No matter the question, somone here has dealt with it and can assist you.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

1968gto421 said:


> Always feel free to ask questions here. We've all had to start somewhere. No matter the question, somone here has dealt with it and can assist you.


Thanks it helps I can remove a bolt thats about it Im a GC pounded nails all my life


----------

